# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Loja e Yetit

## Daniel Maker

vdes per lojen e ktit..shpresoj tju pelqej!!

http://www.carloneworld.it/Humor_8_VARIE.htm

----------


## meganoi

Ai loje koti fare pra
DDD

----------

